# Paper mache



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Has any one use paper mache for mountains and hills?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I did in the '60s.

It works but does not tend to look as realistic as a plaster to model rocks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Member NIMT (Sean) posted a very helpful how-to thread on building mountains/hills using window screen. He really makes this method look easy, with very attractive results. Perhaps consider this, vs. the paper mache?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently created a very realistic mountain using paper wads and plaster cloth.
It was the first time I had ever done this in my life and it was EASY, not messy, and turned out WAY BETTER than I ever expected.
After a little paint and some ground cover it looks terrific. I'm now about to plant some trees and sit back to admire my work! :laugh: :thumbsup:
I'll post pics when finished.
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just keep in mind the environment it is used in. A humid basement will grow mold...and don't forget weevils in a more temporate room... But hey, it beats the old asbestos powder based ingredient lists of yesteryear...


----------

